# Is there a neck thru builder here?



## seekabuilder (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi there,
I am looking for someone who is an experienced guitar builder. Do you know anybody here that builds neck-thru guitars?


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

I'd be interested in knowing this as well. Always dreamt of a mahogany neck-thru somewhat along the lines of a Firebird but with full-sized 'buckers...


----------



## seekabuilder (Aug 11, 2011)

gtone said:


> I'd be interested in knowing this as well. Always dreamt of a mahogany neck-thru somewhat along the lines of a Firebird but with full-sized 'buckers...


Then that makes two of us. Let's find him together.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Are you looking to build straight custom and avoid commercial builders altogether?


----------



## seekabuilder (Aug 11, 2011)

Hmm yeah, in fact I have 1/4 sawn mahogany blanks for my body and neck, and also I've got all the hardware parts. So, I will need the right person to come in and pull it all together for me.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

seekabuilder said:


> Hmm yeah, in fact I have 1/4 sawn mahogany blanks for my body and neck, and also I've got all the hardware parts. So, I will need the right person to come in and pull it all together for me.


I'm not sure which part of Ontario you're in but if you're near the Stratford area Mike McConville is a luthier with 40 years experience. He's an excellent repair man and teacher who has made his share of both electric and acoustic guitars. 
Contact him and let him know what you're looking for, perhaps he can help. [email protected]


----------



## seekabuilder (Aug 11, 2011)

Excellent, thanks. I will check him out.


----------



## seekabuilder (Aug 11, 2011)

So, Mcconvile can't do anything until next year. 
Does anybody else know of another builder?


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

Joseph Kovacic (lado) make neck through guitars


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

I've been wanting to get a neck-through Tradition from Scott Heatley for years now ... it's still high up on my list.
Heatley Guitars


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## seekabuilder (Aug 11, 2011)

snacker said:


> Joseph Kovacic (lado) make neck through guitars


Does he got a phone #? a website?


----------



## seekabuilder (Aug 11, 2011)

We can debate that.


----------



## seekabuilder (Aug 11, 2011)

Does Joseph Kovacic have a website?


----------

